# SoCal Disneyland/California Adventure Meetup!



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

So who is down?


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Okay, not exactly the turnout I was expecting, lol. This would be something planned in advance for sure so everyone can make arrangements or whatever, as it is kinda costly too. Another idea would be to go to one of the many museums in LA - although no rides


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

coffeeandflowers said:


> Okay, not exactly the turnout I was expecting, lol. This would be something planned in advance for sure so everyone can make arrangements or whatever, as it is kinda costly too. Another idea would be to go to one of the many museums in LA - although no rides


Somewhere not as expensive as Disneyland?

I sometimes wonder if any of these "gatherings" threads have ever turned into anything. They all seem to just die out.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't think any do turn into anything. I have had more luck with one-on-one meets, but a group meet up would be interesting. 

Okay, so no Disneyland :cry Any other ideas?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

coffeeandflowers said:


> I don't think any do turn into anything. I have had more luck with one-on-one meets, but a group meet up would be interesting.
> 
> Okay, so no Disneyland :cry Any other ideas?


I've got nothing, I'm boring :/

I would be up for it though. I really could use some friends :troll


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Taaylah said:


> I know, meetups on here usually fall through.
> 
> As for ideas, there's lots of things we could do but I'm not sure what people would be up for, so I'll list everything I can think of.
> 
> ...


i really wanna meet up with people on here but i rather do it one on one i dont wanna do a group thing...


----------



## min0taur (Nov 17, 2012)

I know an SASer who lives nearby and I think he would want to come. Are you sure we can't do Disneyland? I haven't been there in a long time. Venice beach sounds good too.


----------



## zounou (Jul 13, 2013)

wow Disneyland! 
I would definitely go but I live in NorthCal.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Disneyland is expensive. There's a mini golf place near by with an arcade and laser tag. That's hours of entertainment for $10. There's also the OC fair.

It's difficult coming up with a central location. I'm in western OC, don't know where you folks are.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Valtron said:


> Disneyland is expensive. There's a mini golf place near by with an arcade and laser tag. That's hours of entertainment for $10. There's also the OC fair.
> 
> It's difficult coming up with a central location. I'm in western OC, don't know where you folks are.


I think I know which mini golf place you're talking about lol.

I would totally go to Disneyland. The tickets aren't an issue. The problem is explaining to everyone why I would be going.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

whatevzers said:


> I think I know which mini golf place you're talking about lol.
> 
> I would totally go to Disneyland. The tickets aren't an issue. The problem is explaining to everyone why I would be going.


Camelot? It's pretty nice, there are three different courses. And I know what you mean. Just drag someone along as an excuse lol.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Taaylah said:


> I'm up for it.


Are you really up for a meetup? If you are, then maybe I am too :b


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Valtron said:


> Camelot? It's pretty nice, there are three different courses. And I know what you mean. Just drag someone along as an excuse lol.


I guess we were thinking of different places haha. I've heard of that place though. I'm pretty sure I've passed by it a couples times.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> i really wanna meet up with people on here but i rather do it one on one i dont wanna do a group thing...


Groups are easier and more relaxed. One on one is really awkward. I've done both.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Because we have some people in LA and some people in the IE. I think a meetup somewhere in OC would be best, since it's kinda in the middle.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

whatevzers said:


> I guess we were thinking of different places haha. I've heard of that place though. I'm pretty sure I've passed by it a couples times.


Yep, it's right off the 91. It'd be easy to get to!


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> Because we have some people in LA and some people in the IE. I think a meetup somewhere in OC would be best, since it's kinda in the middle.


Good thinking. I don't think I'd drive to LA or Riverside, honestly.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Valtron said:


> Good thinking. I don't think I'd drive to LA or Riverside, honestly.


I know it's kind far, but how about we hang out in Venice for a day? I've always wanted to go, but no one to go with of course :/


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> I know it's kind far, but how about we hang out in Venice for a day? I've always wanted to go, but no one to go with of course :/


Driving that far away by myself makes me nervous. What would you want to do there?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Valtron said:


> Driving that far away by myself makes me nervous. What would you want to do there?


Venice is a neat place full of weird people. There is all kinda of stuff to do there. We can just find stuff to do.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> Venice is a neat place full of weird people. There is all kinda of stuff to do there. We can just find stuff to do.


Well I mean, we could always just go to Newport or Huntington Beach. But of course, that's d-bag central lol.

Maybe we should all take a vote or something.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Valtron said:


> Well I mean, we could always just go to Newport or Huntington Beach. But of course, that's d-bag central lol.
> 
> Maybe we should all take a vote or something.


I've thrown a "bonfire on the beach" idea around on a lot of these threads and everybody seems to like that idea, although it never comes through.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> I've thrown a "bonfire on the beach" idea around on a lot of these threads and everybody seems to like that idea, although it never comes through.


That'd be easy to do. I live 10 minutes away from the beach (HB), so I could secure a pit.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Valtron said:


> That'd be easy to do. I live 10 minutes away from the beach (HB), so I could secure a pit.


I'm up for it. I work a lot though so it would have to be on a Tuesday or late Sunday night ( as in 10:00 pm. I'm good for earlier on tuesdays though.

Now we just need more people to join in, so there aren't just 2 or 3 people sitting around feeling awkward.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

The beach closes at 10, I believe. I'm fine with Tuesdays. 

Does Huntington Beach work for anyone else?


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Valtron said:


> The beach closes at 10, I believe. I'm fine with Tuesdays.
> 
> Does Huntington Beach work for anyone else?


I might be able to go. I'm just afraid I might be too awkward :lol That's like...a huge problem for me.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

whatevzers said:


> I might be able to go. I'm just afraid I might be too awkward :lol That's like...a huge problem for me.


You're meeting people from SAS, what is the problem? :b


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Heyyyyy not a bad idea! 

I stay around the hollywood area... a beach meet up would be sick too


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Well awesome, that's 4 people right there.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Valtron said:


> You're meeting people from SAS, what is the problem? :b


idk lol. I'm nervous just thinking about it, but it sounds like fun. I've been wanting to go to beach lately anyway.

I'm a maybe


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Valtron said:


> The beach closes at 10, I believe. I'm fine with Tuesdays.
> 
> Does Huntington Beach work for anyone else?


Next Tuesday on the 6th is good for me. I get off work at 1 and can be in HB at around 3-4.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Okay, I should be around. But let's make sure we have commitment here. 

So far:

Yes -2
Maybe -1

Let's see if anyone else shows interest.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

So to be clear, Tuesday the 6th around 3?


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

whatevzers said:


> So to be clear, Tuesday the 6th around 3?


3 or 4 it looks like. Unless later in the afternoon is better for a fire. Or we could just skip the bonfire and hang out. Whatever sounds good.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm interested although I most likely cannot make it on that day. If you guys are looking to get more people to go, make a meetup on the SA meetup group here: http://www.meetup.com/shygroup/

I could also post the meetup on that site myself, although it would be helpful to have more specific info on what part of the beach you'll meet at, or a number to text, etc. On the day of the actual meetup, a member with a smartphone can also post comments on that particular meetup page to help guide people to the right spot on the beach.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

I cannot make it to the Huntington Beach meet, but good luck, you guys! Let us all know here how it goes   

Disneyland is still an idea that can happen as I've had people message me that they are interested and I am still into the idea myself. I like Santa Monica and Venice, so that would be cool too. Lots to see and do there. If anyone is interested in either of these message me or post here!


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

coffeeandflowers said:


> I cannot make it to the Huntington Beach meet, but good luck, you guys! Let us all know here how it goes
> 
> Disneyland is still an idea that can happen as I've had people message me that they are interested and I am still into the idea myself. I like Santa Monica and Venice, so that would be cool too. Lots to see and do there. If anyone is interested in either of these message me or post here!


Disneyland would be cool some time. I have a pass so the tickets aren't a problem. It sounds like fun.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> Next Tuesday on the 6th is good for me. I get off work at 1 and can be in HB at around 3-4.





Valtron said:


> Okay, I should be around. But let's make sure we have commitment here.
> 
> So far:
> 
> ...





Taaylah said:


> Yes I really am
> 
> Huntington Beach sounds good. It's pretty far for me but I'd be willing to make the drive. I have to see what my hours are for next week so I don't know if I'll be able to go yet.





whatevzers said:


> So to be clear, Tuesday the 6th around 3?





Valtron said:


> 3 or 4 it looks like. Unless later in the afternoon is better for a fire. Or we could just skip the bonfire and hang out. Whatever sounds good.


How come nobody informed me of this thread? (OP!)

I have Tuesday off (6th). Which is a rarity since I never get that day off (it must be a sign). Count me in! I have yet to go to the beach this summer. And I want to meet my socal family. Let's be the first ones from this site to actually accomplish a meet up, and then post pictures in the photo forum and rub it in everyone's faces.

If anyone here thinks I'm insane, just ask the OP about me. We hung out a couples times. Also, I don't flake.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Taaylah said:


> I know, meetups on here usually fall through.
> 
> As for ideas, there's lots of things we could do but I'm not sure what people would be up for, so I'll list everything I can think of.
> 
> ...


Great list! Except for number 4. I hate roller coasters. :afr

Well, I guess Knott's is okay. But six flags... :no


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

coffeeandflowers said:


> I cannot make it to the Huntington Beach meet, but good luck, you guys! Let us all know here how it goes
> 
> Disneyland is still an idea that can happen as I've had people message me that they are interested and I am still into the idea myself. I like Santa Monica and Venice, so that would be cool too. Lots to see and do there. If anyone is interested in either of these message me or post here!


You know I'm up for anything.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Valtron said:


> Disneyland is expensive. There's a mini golf place near by with an arcade and laser tag. That's hours of entertainment for $10. There's also the OC fair.
> 
> It's difficult coming up with a central location. I'm in western OC, don't know where you folks are.


Another OC person?! Woop woop!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> How come nobody informed me of this thread? (OP!)
> 
> I have Tuesday off (6th). Which is a rarity since I never get that day off (it must be a sign). Count me in! I have yet to go to the beach this summer. And I want to meet my socal family. Let's be the first ones from this site to actually accomplish a meet up, and then post pictures in the photo forum and rub it in everyone's faces.
> 
> If anyone here thinks I'm insane, just ask the OP about me. We hung out a couples times. Also, I don't flake.


I won't flake as long as I know other people are going. I'm gonna be really tired Tuesday though. I have to be up at 2:30 am and I usually pull 48 hours without sleep on Mondays and Tuesdays anyway. So don't judge me if I look like a washed out tweeker. Wednesdays would actually be best for me since my other boss is cool about giving me days off, but if Tuesday is best for everyone else then I can do that too.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Is there an agreement on where everyone wants the meetup to be? I'm in Murrieta and I don't want to go any further than OC.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> I won't flake as long as I know other people are going. I'm gonna be really tired Tuesday though. I have to be up at 2:30 am and I usually pull 48 hours without sleep on Mondays and Tuesdays. So don't judge me if I look like a washed out tweeker.


We can all take a beach nap. Seriously though we need to get on these people. I'm going to PM everyone.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Great list! Except for number 4. I hate roller coasters. :afr
> 
> Well, I guess Knott's is okay. But six flags... :no


I'd be down for Knott's since bums like me can afford it. I've been there so many times though lol.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

If some people want to carpool with me, you can. I live up in north orange county (Fullerton). It's like a 40 minute drive to the beach from my house.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> If some people want to carpool with me, you can. I live up in north orange county (Fullerton). It's like a 40 minute drive to the beach from my house.


How many people can you fit in your car?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> How many people can you fit in your car?


Four. It's a Nissan Sentra lol.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Four. It's a Nissan Sentra lol.


You mind if I bring one other person with me and we can ride out with you?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> You mind if I bring one other person with me and we can ride out with you?


That's cool man.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> That's cool man.


Pm me your number so I can send you naughty pics.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Whoa, sorry for missing this conversation. And hi ManofFewWords, I'm in Fountain Valley!

Okay then, do we want to move this to Wednesday?? Or do we want to skip the beach and go to Knotts? Or both? I'm down for anything.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Valtron said:


> Whoa, sorry for missing this conversation. And hi ManofFewWords, I'm in Fountain Valley!
> 
> Okay then, do we want to move this to Wednesday?? Or do we want to skip the beach and go to Knotts? Or both? I'm down for anything.


Can you make it Tuesday? Foundandlost and I have that day off work. Not Wednesday.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Can you make it Tuesday? Foundandlost and I have that day off work. Not Wednesday.


Sure can! Sounds like whatevzers is going too, so we have at least four. Had one other person who sounded interested as well.


----------

